# DA Jones Perfection Beehive



## conorcleary (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi there,

I've been searching for images or the patent of the DA Jones Perfection Beehive mentioned in the following article:

http://www.thewhig.com/2016/08/07/beeton-bee-barons-buzz-went-bust

It was said to be very similar to Langstroth's double-walled glass hive and very well insulated for the winter. I've done decently-thorough searches through google.com/patents and the Canadian Patent Database in addition to regular search methods.

Any findings would be appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Sorry, I can't help with the hive, but that was an interesting read. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Perhaps Michael Bush will read and comment. If not, PM him as he is well versed in these areas.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I see Jones was the publisher of the Canadian Bee Journal (it was noted in the article that a fire destroyed the presses as well as the factory making these hives) I suggested checking with Cornell University Library to see if they have back issues of that period and perhaps coming down to look at them. It's likely that since the publisher and the inventor were the same man that there is info about the hive design in the journal. Cornell has a wonderful bee collection and being close to Ontario, it seems probable that might one of the journals they archived.

Enj.


----------



## conorcleary (Sep 10, 2016)

Great idea, thank you.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

conorcleary said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been searching for images or the patent of the DA Jones Perfection Beehive mentioned in the following article:
> http://www.thewhig.com/2016/08/07/beeton-bee-barons-buzz-went-bust


Hello,

I looked around, and found nothing on this. I have a few friends at Cornell that may be able to help, I will get back to you.
Best Wishes
Joe Waggle
https://www.facebook.com/Historical.Honeybee.Articles/


----------



## conorcleary (Sep 10, 2016)

That would be neat, thank you. I'd be interested in visiting Cornell too - I am in Eastern Ontario.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

There is a more extensive writeup here. https://books.google.com/books?id=c...#v=onepage&q=Jones perfection beehive&f=false


----------



## conorcleary (Sep 10, 2016)

Thank you, good find. Hope I can find a patent or drawing of it someday.


----------

